# Burls and BBQ Get-Together



## justallan

OFFICIAL DATE OF JUNE 25-26, 2016 (If it happens, that's going to be when)
I started discussing having a get together in the future and want to have one specific thread just on that, so here goes.
After thinking on it I feel it would be more enjoyable for everyone if we make it a day or so of milling and BBQ.
I hired a young man to help me get the trees that I want, so the hard part will already be done. If anyone wants to do the entire routine from standing to boards just let me know and we can discuss that also.
So far we have:
@Mike1950
@norman vandyke
@David Van Asperen
If anyone else is interested or has ideas please feel free to holler. Any help on making this work is certainly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Let me know if you need me to bring some apple wood chunks to put a little smoke on the meat.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh man,Montana is so far away, but I would really like to attend. I don't think it will be possible this year but I know how fun these things are. You will all have a great time for sure.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Can you move a little closer? That would be really cool to go to!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

Tony said:


> Can you move a little closer? That would be really cool to go to!! Tony


Just for you, Tony, how about Sunday. Is that close enough?
I'm thinking late June, but let me check with my boss just to make sure.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## gman2431

Why so far away!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan

norman vandyke said:


> Let me know if you need me to bring some apple wood chunks to put a little smoke on the meat.


That would be fine. I can probably have a smoker on hand also if that sounds good. I have plenty of elk and deer in the freezer.
I make a pretty good potato salad, but will have to get my house cleaned first. It's about due anyway.



gman2431 said:


> Why so far away!!!


The trees are better than 5 miles away and a friend and I are bringing them to the house. Think of the miles I'm saving you guys.
What we do is get @Tclem to bring the work van and collect everyone up on the way.
I can see that now. Rifles and fishing poles hanging out half the windows and Paxton driving because the rest of the windows are full of folks trying to hit my mailbox with empty beer cans.
Oh, wait a second, that was most of my road trips. My bad.

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Tclem

justallan said:


> That would be fine. I can probably have a smoker on hand also if that sounds good. I have plenty of elk and deer in the freezer.
> I make a pretty good potato salad, but will have to get my house cleaned first. It's about due anyway.
> 
> 
> The trees are better than 5 miles away and a friend and I are bringing them to the house. Think of the miles I'm saving you guys.
> What we do is get @Tclem to bring the work van and collect everyone up on the way.
> I can see that now. Rifles and fishing poles hanging out half the windows and Paxton driving because the rest of the windows are full of folks trying to hit my mailbox with empty beer cans.
> Oh, wait a second, that was most of my road trips. My bad.


I'm staying away from you guys

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

@justallan 
What a great idea and so thoughtful to have the heavy work done. Late June has some super possibilities for me . I will check my vacation schedule and get exact dates. Really hope I can make it but I am positive you will have an awesome get together with lots of pictures
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

The biggest reason for me wanting to get the logs to the house is that it's pretty time consuming and I feel sawing them is what folks want to see and do. We never know what the weather may do here and having the trees in the yard is just the best bet all around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam

So let me get this right - you defrost some road kill to BBQ and all your manual labor gets done for free?  Very clever!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## kweinert

Definitely won't be making it this year. We're heading back home for a 4th of July reunion and trips that close together just isn't in the cards.

Sounds like a lot of fun, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Jim Beam said:


> So let me get this right - you defrost some road kill to BBQ and all your manual labor gets done for free?  Very clever!



Dadgummit, I've been found out.
I'm quite sure folks won't argue with free wood.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan

Whoever moved this, thank you. I went from top to bottom, knowing I'd seen a place for this, but somehow missed it.


----------



## fredito

Sounds interesting, once it gets a little closer I will see I can get some time to make a trip across the state to join you guys if that's alright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

@fredito, that would be great. Everyone is welcome.
It's just a chance for all of us to gain a bit of knowledge from each other, have some BBQ and do a little socializing. I need to set a final date so you guys can see where you're at.
It's looking like I'm going to have to get surgery from what the physical therapist says, but I should be patched up in time.


----------



## sprucegum

Nice idea long haul from here not to mention the drive across that corn field they call Iowa. Think I will pass on attending but will enjoy watching the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

justallan said:


> @fredito, that would be great. Everyone is welcome.
> It's just a chance for all of us to gain a bit of knowledge from each other, have some BBQ and do a little socializing. I need to set a final date so you guys can see where you're at.
> It's looking like I'm going to have to get surgery from what the physical therapist says, but I should be patched up in time.


Alan,can I come, little trout fishing also?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

@woodintyuuu heck yes Cliff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito

@woodintyuuu if you are interested in trout fishing, let me know if you come up my way. I'm about 5 hours from Allan and smack dab in the middle of some of the best trout streams in the nation. Worst case if I couldn't go out with you, I could give you some good leads. You can fish both ends of the state that way!!. @justallan I'm not trying to hijack your thread....just playing trip planner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

@fredito that ain't hijacking, that's just good planning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

@gman2431 you up for a summer drive for this shindig and fishing,hope so would be a blast catching big Ole browns and burls

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

In fact we could pick up @Schroedc or others along the way if it can be worked out


----------



## Schroedc

woodintyuuu said:


> In fact we could pick up @Schroedc or others along the way if it can be worked out



Depends on when, My show schedule is starting to fill up, MT isn't really that far for me to road trip if I booked a show out that way.... Hmmmm.... Time to get out the show book.....


----------



## duncsuss

sprucegum said:


> Nice idea long haul from here not to mention the drive across that corn field they call Iowa. Think I will pass on attending but will enjoy watching the thread.


darn, I was hoping to hitch a ride with you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

Do you all remember me horse trading into a pretty much brand new little generic motorcycle? Well the young man that gets me an elk every year rode it last week end and just HAS GOT TO HAVE IT! I told him if he helps me get all of the trees that I want out of this one spot, that he could just have the thing. I just talked with him an hour ago and he wants to start getting the trees tomorrow. He REALLY wants that bike.
So I guess I'm going get him started dropping them, sealing them and doing some digging.
Things are looking up.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## justallan

Alrighty then! I just talked with my boss and asked for June 24-26 off and he says we can work that in pretty easy.
For those interested in some history that is the same weekend of the re-enactment of Custers Last Stand about an hour and a half away. I believe they do the re-enactment all 3 days and it's suppose to be a pretty neat deal.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

woodintyuuu said:


> @gman2431 you up for a summer drive for this shindig and fishing,hope so would be a blast catching big Ole browns and burls



YES! YES! And YES!


----------



## woodintyuuu

gman2431 said:


> YES! YES! And YES!


We can load up the sprinter with cherry burls to give away and hope to score some burls to come back with. Lol @justallan that's a good weekend ,is the runoff over so to fish a bit


----------



## justallan

I don't know much about everywhere else, but from here to Billings 130 miles away you can't find much snow and all the rivers are running. Going west more you might run into some. @fredito or @norman vandyke would know more about it than me for sure. I drove past one of our bass ponds and there was more water than ice and that was Wednesday.


----------



## gman2431

woodintyuuu said:


> We can load up the sprinter with cherry burls to give away and hope to score some burls to come back with. Lol @justallan that's a good weekend ,is the runoff over so to fish a bit





woodintyuuu said:


> We can load up the sprinter with cherry burls to give away and hope to score some burls to come back with. Lol @justallan that's a good weekend ,is the runoff over so to fish a bit



I'm in for sure man. Save a little room in the sprinter for a tent in case we get "lost" on a trout stream for a day or so. I'll research the area and have some contacts out that way that fish hard. Im sure we can catch one or two.


----------



## norman vandyke

I know I'm gonna have my work cut out for me collecting ROB for giveaways. As far as fishing, if this spring weather sticks around, the Yellowstone should be getting clear and good for cat fishing around then. Been quite some time since I've been able to do some serious fishing though. Spring does seem to have indeed come early this year(knock on wood). It's been in the 50's and 60's last couple weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

There's also rafting down the Little Big Horn for trout from Yellowtail dam. Gets a little crowded sometimes but there's a reason for that. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## gman2431

norman vandyke said:


> There's also rafting down the Little Big Horn for trout from Yellowtail dam. Gets a little crowded sometimes but there's a reason for that. Lol



Trout is what we hunt! Those whisker fish are for the southerners!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fredito

It's pretty warm over by me, the Beaverhead is up so they opened up the dam some to get ready for the run off already. By June, it should be a great time to fish on this end of the state. If you go later, let's say in August they will put restrictions out due to being to warm and trying not to stress the fish. 
The Big Horn is over by Billings and is also a great river to fish. By Bozeman, in between us you have the Gallatin, Jefferson and Madison, also all great rivers. I don't know to much about these rivers though. By me you have the Beaverhead and Big Hole. You can float either, but the Big Hole is a lot bigger faster water and is really hard to wade. The Beaverhead is a nice river and has some sweet areas to wade in. All in all, Late June as Allen suggested would be an excellent time

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

gman2431 said:


> I'm in for sure man. Save a little room in the sprinter for a tent in case we get "lost" on a trout stream for a day or so. I'll research the area and have some contacts out that way that fish hard. Im sure we can catch one or two.


@gman2431 looks like a great time,should be able to drive it together with great ease . I LOVE Montana trout. We will plan this on the river as soon as I get home from this trip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

woodintyuuu said:


> @gman2431 looks like a great time,should be able to drive it together with great ease . I LOVE Montana trout. We will plan this on the river as soon as I get home from this trip



Take care and safe travels man!


----------



## Mike1950

I was just over hiway 2 to kalispel down to I/90 and over lookout. Not much snow but they have gotten plenty through the winter. 24 and 25- I probably can convince the wife we are going for the enactment but she might be suspicious about the trailer full of Big leaf maple.................

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Mike1950 said:


> I was just over hiway 2 to kalispel down to I/90 and over lookout. Not much snow but they have gotten plenty through the winter. 24 and 25- I probably can convince the wife we are going for the enactment but she might be suspicious about the trailer full of Big leaf maple.................


Mike if we all bring a big Ole pile of burls, it will be an Ole fashioned swap meet, this is getting fun already

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

woodintyuuu said:


> Mike if we all bring a big Ole pile of burls, it will be an Ole fashioned swap meet, this is getting fun already



I agree- it would be fun.. I talked to the wife and I am not banned to the chicken coop so I think it is a go.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

We got an hour or so to do a pretty good walk through and for me to show REO what trees we need to get.
Here's a couple pics to tease a bit with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> We got an hour or so to do a pretty good walk through and for me to show REO what trees we need to get.
> Here's a couple pics to tease a bit with.
> 
> View attachment 98794
> 
> View attachment 98795
> 
> View attachment 98796


You're a very bad man...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

The cap in the last pic is the only thing that came home with me today, but everything got sealed as it was sawn up.
The cap came off of one of the trees that has the burls that looks like it slid down and rested on the ground. LOL This one is white for the most part, but looks pretty nice.
The good news is I found a way to get my truck pretty darned close to most of the trees. We only took one truck today, so we didn't push our luck. Tomorrow we'll have Reo's diesel and my diesel, plus 200' of cable, a winch and a trailer. We'll get one load out anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

norman vandyke said:


> You're a very bad man...


Your welcome to show up early Norm.


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> Your welcome to show up early Norm.


I might have to. Lol

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

I'll be out there tomorrow and next weekend for sure. Then depends on what the Dr. says I might have to become a spectator. All I did today was use a polaski a bit and seal logs. Then to top off a nice easy day, Reo and his girlfriend cooked dinner. It's been a good day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

We got a few to the house today. I'm hoping the one I'm leaning on is as good as it looks. It's hollow, but must be 4' across.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## fredito




----------



## gman2431

Holy crap man!


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> We got a few to the house today. I'm hoping the one I'm leaning on is as good as it looks. It's hollow, but must be 4' across.
> 
> View attachment 98829
> 
> View attachment 98830
> 
> View attachment 98831


Just so hard knowing I'll never find ROB nearly that big! Seen a few box elder stumps around town I need to ask people about though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

The tree we got was more just in the way, but it should still cause a few oohs and aahs. There's still 2-3 of the trees like the pic with me in it and a good handful of some with nice burls all the way up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

norman vandyke said:


> Just so hard knowing I'll never find ROB nearly that big! Seen a few box elder stumps around town I need to ask people about though.


@ norman vandyke, other than your pics, I can't remember ever even seeing ROB. I've heard about one in Forsyth, does that count?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Ok ok alright already, I am going to see if there is any way that I can get some time off to attend this once in a life time event. I will let know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Man, I'd love to find a way to make this work but right now I'm waiting on show applications to come back to know if I'll be free or not. Plus I need to buy a new van before show season really gets rolling before I'd drive that far as the ol' Honda is working on dying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

David Van Asperen said:


> Ok ok alright already, I am going to see if there is any way that I can get some time off to attend this once in a life time event. I will let know



Would love to meet the guy who made the awesome scrolling I gave my wife for Valentine's day. 

Ive got it on the schedule to come out there with cliff as things keep going the way they are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

@David Van Asperen, I sure hope you can. I think it's going to be a lot of fun.
@norman vandyke, I'll be going after another load on Sunday. Your welcome to come on over if you'd like.
I talked with the boss again and just so there was no surprises about me having the time off and he says I'm good.
Although I don't drink, I have no problem with anyone having a few after they are done around the saws and mill for the day.
I have plenty of floor space and 2 extra sets of mattresses if it helps anyone out. You have to bring your own sleeping bags though. The couch is mine though!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> @David Van Asperen, I sure hope you can. I think it's going to be a lot of fun.
> @norman vandyke, I'll be going after another load on Sunday. Your welcome to come on over if you'd like.
> I talked with the boss again and just so there was no surprises about me having the time off and he says I'm good.
> Although I don't drink, I have no problem with anyone having a few after they are done around the saws and mill for the day.
> I have plenty of floor space and 2 extra sets of mattresses if it helps anyone out. You have to bring your own sleeping bags though. The couch is mine though!



You are a good man Mr. Allan- when We get closer we can figure out what you want to trade for. I will bring a trailer of goods. also I will try to smoke up a brisket or 2 and a couple pork butts to bring. BSing makes for big appetites... :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

@Mike1950 if your bringing smoked brisket and pork you guys can just have the friggin' mill all to yourselves, I'll be busy. Anyone that can smoke things decent is my hero.
My plan is to let anyone that wants to have a little time running the mill and to share everyones wisdom with each other on cuts, cracks, slabs, blanks, ETC.
I'm slowly getting my little wood room cleaned out If anyone wants to bring along something stabilized to turn.
Question, I have some russian olive and cedar on hand also, is anyone interested in sawing some of that also?
I do have horseshoes if anyone is game and I'm sure I have enough paintball guns if anyone is brave.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> @David Van Asperen, I sure hope you can. I think it's going to be a lot of fun.
> @norman vandyke, I'll be going after another load on Sunday. Your welcome to come on over if you'd like.
> I talked with the boss again and just so there was no surprises about me having the time off and he says I'm good.
> Although I don't drink, I have no problem with anyone having a few after they are done around the saws and mill for the day.
> I have plenty of floor space and 2 extra sets of mattresses if it helps anyone out. You have to bring your own sleeping bags though. The couch is mine though!


I'd really like to come out but right now there's really not a whole lot I can do other than watch. They got me starting "work conditioning" next week, which is pretty much just trying to get me back into shape to do my old job of deliveries. Doctor said I'm pretty much as close to fully healed as I'll ever be, which means I get to go on with permanent loss of muscle strength and feeling in my left calf and foot. That's what I get for working so hard. Haha!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

Y'all are making me jealous. I wonder if I pull a trailer of logs up there if I could get in on the BSing and horse trading. 

What is the temperature like there in June? Does it drop below 80 ever?


----------



## justallan

Well get patched up and definitely take care of yourself, Norm. We'll see you here for all the fun in a few months.


----------



## gman2431

justallan said:


> @Mike1950 if your bringing smoked brisket and pork you guys can just have the friggin' mill all to yourselves, I'll be busy. Anyone that can smoke things decent is my hero.
> My plan is to let anyone that wants to have a little time running the mill and to share everyones wisdom with each other on cuts, cracks, slabs, blanks, ETC.
> I'm slowly getting my little wood room cleaned out If anyone wants to bring along something stabilized to turn.
> Question, I have some russian olive and cedar on hand also, is anyone interested in sawing some of that also?
> I do have horseshoes if anyone is game and I'm sure I have enough paintball guns if anyone is brave.


Don't say horseshoes!! I wanna trout fish!!! Man I love throwing shoes and having a good time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Y'all are making me jealous. I wonder if I pull a trailer of logs up there if I could get in on the BSing and horse trading.
> 
> What is the temperature like there in June? Does it drop below 80 ever?


Just bring a sweater and some wood... Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Y'all are making me jealous. I wonder if I pull a trailer of logs up there if I could get in on the BSing and horse trading.
> 
> What is the temperature like there in June? Does it drop below 80 ever?



Only at night and in the daytime sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> Well get patched up and definitely take care of yourself, Norm. We'll see you here for all the fun in a few months.


I'm gonna try to get out sooner if I can, especially if I run across some nice stuff I need milled up.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## fredito

Kevin said:


> Y'all are making me jealous. I wonder if I pull a trailer of logs up there if I could get in on the BSing and horse trading.
> 
> What is the temperature like there in June? Does it drop below 80 ever?


Yes.....at night it typically drops to 79

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Only at night and in the daytime sometimes.





Seriously though what is the temps like there in June? What is the elevation there?


----------



## gman2431

@woodintyuuu and I could always bring cold weather gear for you @Kevin


----------



## justallan

Come on up @Kevin. June is great here, I'm guessing maybe 75 and up to 80, possibly a bit warmer. After about June 1st my doors generally stay wide open.
We do get summer showers though sometimes. Seems like the elevation is about 2200 foot.


----------



## norman vandyke

It's gonna be hot. I doubt it will get below 70 at night.


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> @woodintyuuu and I could always bring cold weather gear for you @Kevin



If cold weather gear is needed you can bet I won't be there.


----------



## fredito

Kevin said:


> Seriously though what is the temps like there in June? What is the elevation there?


Realistically probably 80's maybe 90's if it's a hot summer...if it's really bad upper 90's...but it's a 'dry heat'


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> If cold weather gear is needed you can bet I won't be there.



Your cold weather not ours. We would bring t shirts for us. Carharts and bibs for you. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> Come on up @Kevin. June is great here, I'm guessing maybe 75 and up to 80, possibly a bit warmer. After about June 1st my doors generally stay wide open.
> We do get summer showers though sometimes. Seems like the elevation is about 2200 foot.



That sounds doable to me. I'm gonna really gonna try to get in on this I will know more by about June 24th.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan

We can pull the mill up close to the house for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fredito

gman2431 said:


> Don't say horseshoes!! I wanna trout fish!!! Man I love throwing shoes and having a good time.


Which way would you be coming in, I90, I94 or I15?


----------



## norman vandyke

fredito said:


> Realistically probably 80's maybe 90's if it's a hot summer...if it's really bad upper 90's...but it's a 'dry heat'


It's true. Kinda like walking into an oven instead of a sauna.


----------



## Kevin

norman vandyke said:


> It's true. Kinda like walking into an oven instead of a sauna.



Me and ovens get along just fine. Me and freezers not so much.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

fredito said:


> Which way would you be coming in, I90, I94 or I15?



From the east. 

Honestly I've googled it and it seems going down around the state is the fastest. Up through the UP and across seems the most logical but the speed limits from the mackinaw bridge through Minnesota on US 2 are only 55 AND that is a killer. I used to hunt in MN and it takes forever to get there compared to going arounD.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fredito

gman2431 said:


> From the east.
> 
> Honestly I've googled it and it seems going down around the state is the fastest. Up through the UP and across seems the most logical but the speed limits from the mackinaw bridge through Minnesota on US 2 are only 55 AND that is a killer. I used to hunt in MN and it takes forever to get there compared to going arounD.


I was going to say if you come my way I could get you on some great rivers if you wanted trout, but it would be driving the rest of the way across the state and back then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

We're done branding about the 1st of June and put the bulls out the 10th, after that I fence until we start haying in July, so it's not horribly hot.
Everyone start doing a rain dance so we don't have fires. Fire is the one reason that I will be busy. They generally don't start getting bad until mid-July and through August, but who knows.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Seriously though what is the temps like there in June? What is the elevation there?


Elevation- in billings 3100 probably warm- to yer thin skin non cold tolerance. humidity will be lower. Hell ya might like it. Trip through wyoming from your direction- fabulous....
PS. everybody bring Ice- He'sss skeered of Ice....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

It says about two 12 hour driving days for me. But good god you are way closer to Canada than I am to any furthest point in Texas - by FAR closer! I had no idea you were THAT far north. I might have to rethink this. It don't matter what time of year it is that far north it can come a blizzard at any time. 



 

Man looks like you could hit Canada with a rock. I wonder of @Kenbo realizes just what kind of danger he is in if your mill slings a saw blade too far?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> We're done branding about the 1st of June and put the bulls out the 10th, after that I fence until we start haying in July, so it's not horribly hot.
> Everyone start doing a rain dance so we don't have fires. Fire is the one reason that I will be busy. They generally don't start getting bad until mid-July and through August, but who knows.


I was having similar thoughts. Need to get some rain this summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

In case anyone starts doing the searches and planning trips, The town that I live in is Colstrip, Montana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Kevin said:


> It says about two 12 hour driving days for me. But good god you are way closer to Canada than I am to any furthest point in Texas - by FAR closer! I had no idea you were THAT far north. I might have to rethink this. It don't matter what time of year it is that far north it can come a blizzard at any time.
> 
> View attachment 99186
> 
> Man looks like you could hit Canada with a rock. I wonder of @Kenbo realizes just what kind of danger he is in if your mill slings a saw blade too far?


I've hot a friend who makes that trip all the time in a Pete pulling a flat bed.


----------



## justallan

Kevin said:


> It says about two 12 hour driving days for me. But good god you are way closer to Canada than I am to any furthest point in Texas - by FAR closer! I had no idea you were THAT far north. I might have to rethink this. It don't matter what time of year it is that far north it can come a blizzard at any time.
> 
> View attachment 99186
> 
> Man looks like you could hit Canada with a rock. I wonder of @Kenbo realizes just what kind of danger he is in if your mill slings a saw blade too far?


Well crap, you only live 4" away!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> It says about two 12 hour driving days for me. But good god you are way closer to Canada than I am to any furthest point in Texas - by FAR closer! I had no idea you were THAT far north. I might have to rethink this. It don't matter what time of year it is that far north it can come a blizzard at any time.
> 
> View attachment 99186
> 
> Man looks like you could hit Canada with a rock. I wonder of @Kenbo realizes just what kind of danger he is in if your mill slings a saw blade too far?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## fredito

justallan said:


> Well crap, you only live 4" away!


That funny... @Kevin what is the multiplier for the road construction? No way there is that little as shown on the map

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

According to "Accuweather" the average for June 25 is 82 degrees. I can live real nice with that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

fredito said:


> what is the multiplier for the road construction?



I don't know what that means. I know what the road construction alerts are and such especially when it gives me new routes on our GPS in the car but on google maps here on the PC I cannot find any reference to a "multiplier". How do I find the info you're looking for on google maps?


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> According to "Accuweather" the average for June 25 is 82 degrees. I can live real nice with that.



I might not even need a sweater. 90s would be better but I can tolerate 80s no sweat. Literally.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fredito

Kevin said:


> I don't know what that means. I know what the road construction alerts are and such especially when it gives me new routes on our GPS in the car but on google maps here on the PC I cannot find any reference to a "multiplier". How do I find the info you're looking for on google maps?


I was kidding. The map only showed 8...I would run into that many going to the grocery store, but since this is Montana that would be 3 hours away I swear. For some reason Montana always has a ton of road construction

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

fredito said:


> I was kidding. The map only showed 8...I would run into that many going to the grocery store, but since this is Montana that would be 3 hours away I swear. For some reason Montana always has a ton of road construction



Sometimes I'm a tad slow. 

Man there is road construction all over every big city I ever been to no matter what decade you go through they are working on the same damned roads every time. We don't have a lot of it in the wide open spaces here though. You can flat cut a trail time wise heading west. Especially if you don't get caught cuttin' too fast. I need some fake tags for every state I would pass through though. Other state cops like to take Texan money for some reason and really rub it in. 

Plus you got to pay up on the spot sometimes because they think we might not pay once we get home safe. Who would think of such a thing? 

If I go it would pay me to take the wife just so I don't get in too much trouble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

fredito said:


> I was kidding. The map only showed 8...I would run into that many going to the grocery store, but since this is Montana that would be 3 hours away I swear. For some reason Montana always has a ton of road construction


That's Montana. Two seasons, winter and road construction.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

I just remembered that the powerplant might be shut down for workover, so anyone wanting a motel room might want to book a room long before then.
In Colstrip we have the Fort Union Motel (406-748-2553) and the Colstrip Inn & Suites (855-875-0212). Other close towns are Forsyth (30 miles) and Harden that's about 1.5 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

justallan said:


> In case anyone starts doing the searches and planning trips, The town that I live in is Colstrip, Montana.


It takes 27 days to get there from here..If I start walking now I might be a lil early...


----------



## gman2431

fredito said:


> I was going to say if you come my way I could get you on some great rivers if you wanted trout, but it would be driving the rest of the way across the state and back then!



Where abouts are you at?


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> I just remembered that the powerplant might be shut down for workover, so anyone wanting a motel room might want to book a room long before then.
> In Colstrip we have the Fort Union Motel (406-748-2553) and the Colstrip Inn & Suites (855-875-0212). Other close towns are Forsyth (30 miles) and Harden that's about 1.5 hours.


Not to speak for you Allan but I think a bunch of tents would look good right in front of your place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

justallan said:


> I just remembered that the powerplant might be shut down for workover, so anyone wanting a motel room might want to book a room long before then.
> In Colstrip we have the Fort Union Motel (406-748-2553) and the Colstrip Inn & Suites (855-875-0212). Other close towns are Forsyth (30 miles) and Harden that's about 1.5 hours.



How much per night to sleep in yer driveway?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan

Kevin said:


> Sometimes I'm a tad slow.
> 
> Man there is road construction all over every big city I ever been to no matter what decade you go through they are working on the same damned roads every time. We don't have a lot of it in the wide open spaces here though. You can flat cut a trail time wise heading west. Especially if you don't get caught cuttin' too fast. I need some fake tags for every state I would pass through though. Other state cops like to take Texan money for some reason and really rub it in.
> 
> Plus you got to pay up on the spot sometimes because they think we might not pay once we get home safe. Who would think of such a thing?
> 
> If I go it would pay me to take the wife just so I don't get in too much trouble.


Don't feel bad Kevin, I got a invitation to leave Texas and not return about 30 years ago. I'd hitched a ride and was peacefully drinking a beer when we got swooped on by 5-6 state troopers, guns and all. Turns out the car was stolen. We got down to the PD and the two guys along with myself kept telling the cops I didn't do anything. They wanted to keep me anyhow, I was 20 years old, hair halfway to my ass and stoned out of my gourd. They ended up dropping me off at the county line and said "Don't come back" and I haven't!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## justallan

My yard is probably about an acre, pick yer spot.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> My yard is probably about an acre, pick yer spot.


And they can the a swim in a stock pond to stay clean. Haha!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan

I'd ask if you could camp at the bass pond on the ranch, but anywhere near water here and the deer flies will just flat eat you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Only 22 hours from my place! Hmmmm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

Your certainly welcome to come on out.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I am seriously considering it if I can get away from work. That is my kind of a vacation!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I am seriously considering it if I can get away from work. That is my kind of a vacation!




I'll meet you halfway Greg . . . in Montanner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> Don't feel bad Kevin, I got a invitation to leave Texas and not return about 30 years ago. I'd hitched a ride and was peacefully drinking a beer when we got swooped on by 5-6 state troopers, guns and all. Turns out the car was stolen. We got down to the PD and the two guys along with myself kept telling the cops I didn't do anything. They wanted to keep me anyhow, I was 20 years old, hair halfway to my ass and stoned out of my gourd. They ended up dropping me off at the county line and said "Don't come back" and I haven't!



Well I am sort of one of the goold 'ol boys in my county which borders the Red River so if you want to come to Texas ever I'll meet you at the Red and bring you safely to my place. 

But once you head home and cross the Red again you're own your own. that's what scares me about going north. I am not one of the good 'ol boys anywhere across the Red . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

just under 11 hours from us- probably a little slower with a trailer full of burls....


----------



## justallan

Mike1950 said:


> just under 11 hours from us- probably a little slower with a trailer full of burls....



Trailer full of girls, OH HECK YES!
Uncle Mikes bringing girls and smoked brisket. Shoot, I'll buy the gas, friend ol' buddy ol' pal.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> Trailer full of girls, OH HECK YES!
> Uncle Mikes bringing girls and smoked brisket. Shoot, I'll buy the gas, friend ol' buddy ol' pal.


 
Always pikin on the ol guy............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

I'd love to swing a trip out that way - it's been far too long since I've been to Montana as 2011 was the last time I was through there. And you guys, burls, and BBQ would make it a very worthwhile and memorable trip. But, I checked my calendar and I'm booked up then. Get to miss out on the fun - story of my life! Oh, well - I'll meet some more of you someday!

However, if anyone is passing through southern Minnesota along I-90 or along US-14, you're more than welcome to drop by or I can meet up somewhere along your way. I'm at the red dot, in Sanborn, MN, about 2 miles off US-14 and about 45 miles off I-90. Would be happy to do some visiting, trading, gift giving, spot you a couple cups of coffee or a meal, give you a place to take a break from the road for a couple hours, etc on your way through either direction.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Would be happy to do some visiting, trading, gift giving, spot you a couple cups of coffee or a meal, give you a place to take a break from the road for a couple hours, and babysit for a few hours while me and Katy get a much needed break from the kids over a quiet meal.



Yeah I don't blame you there Matt. Elijah will be about 3 1/2 months old by then and have his sleeping routine down hopefully. Y'all could time it where he is asleep while y'all sneak out and @woodtickgreg could play videos with the older kids for a few hours while you and your bride are on your date. 

Just trying to help out.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Yeah I don't blame you there Matt. Elijah will be about 3 1/2 months old by then and have his sleeping routine down hopefully. Y'all could time it where he is asleep while y'all sneak out and @woodtickgreg could play videos with the older kids for a few hours while you and your bride are on your date.
> 
> Just trying to help out.



I see what you did there! 

Hey, I'd probably trust Greg with the kids, but I wouldn't want to leave him here all by himself - we'd be putzing around in the shop, drinking coffee or some of my wife's sun tea, grilling something up, and then sending him on his way with some goodies! (Plus, 3 years old is far worse than 2 years old - and the 3 year old would probably give him a run for his money!)

(As far as a quiet meal with Katy goes, after my parents took our other kid back to our house, I went out last night and picked up something good for Katy and I. Elijah was sleeping nicely and we enjoyed a nice meal. Yeah, it was in the hospital room, but it sure was nice to enjoy a meal with her that didn't involve our food getting cold while trying to keep a toddler in his seat and eating!)

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

@Sprung what???? how did I miss the announcement !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan

@Sprung, congrats to you and your bride. Where was the thread on this?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

David and Allan, thank you!



justallan said:


> @Sprung, congrats to you and your bride. Where was the thread on this?



Right here - picture of the little guy included!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

@justallan 
Checked out the vacation schedule and at this point there are no openings but there is always a chance to switch with another worker so I will keep trying to sew up that week for ME. This is my kind of vacation--- my wife is actually on board with it, I have been really looking forward to meeting some Wood Barter friends, plus I love to drink coffee and BS.
I will keep you posted . Thanks for putting this on.
If it can not work for me to head to Montana I may just have to host an event in South Dakota

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

Very cool, David. I think it's going to be a lot of fun.
UPDATE ON THE SHOULDER, I went today and they scheduled me for surgery for next Wednesday. The surgeon says that the tares in my rotator cuff shouldn't have to be messed with and they should heal. He is going to cut a part of my bicep and let it just fall I guess, plus remove the bone spurs and clean things up some. I asked if I would lose any strength in that arm with just cutting my bicep loose and he says not enough to notice. He says if he doesn't have to mess with the rotator cuff that I can go right back to work, which is friggin' awesome. So far I've made it without pain pills and he says I may get by without them after the surgery, that's a good thing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

That's great news Allan!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

I do feel my shoulder is clouding my thinking some though. I couldn't find a darned thing to waist money on in Billings today, so went ahead paid the DR.s office.
I'm pretty darned happy about what this mess is going to cost me though. I had already accepted the idea of paying my $5,000 deductible and it's not going to be anywhere near that.
Life is grand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

@justallan That sure sounds like good news on the surgery,pain,and recovery sides of things. I am not your keeper------- just a step cousin in-law but take it a little easy after all is done so you do not have to any of it again. Just from reading your pasts it seems you go after life at full throttle ( run 8to the railroad engineer ) not a bad way to do things but it is the all out that some times comes with a higher costs. Take care my friend and hope to see ya in June
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Good news Allan! Anytime you don't have to use those dirty pain pills is a bonus! I've lost to many friends to those nasty things.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam

I had my right shoulder rebuilt 10 years ago. I was back in business in about 5 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Jim Beam said:


> I had my right shoulder rebuilt 10 years ago. I was back in business in about 5 weeks.


If I could get 5 weeks off I could get all kinds of work done around here. Actually mine sounds like a pretty minor deal, providing he does decide to mess with my rotator cuff.


----------



## DKMD

Sounds like good news on the shoulder! I generally recommend against heavy lifting for about 6 weeks after the bicep release, but there may be something different about your shoulder/surgeon. You're likely to be pretty sore for the first few days, but it gets better after that. Hopefully, you don't have much trouble with stiffness after the scope... Some folks do and some don't.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Thanks David. My Dr. didn't mention anything about no heavy lifting yet, but at $190 for a 5 minute visit I wasn't sticking around to discuss the kids. LOL
On a good note though, I get to go right back to work.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan

Well things went pretty good with surgery today. Bad news is that I may not be able to farm even, I'll tell more in a few days.
I have to brag on the entire ordeal and all of great folks at the surgery center. They couldn't have treated me better.
I did pretty much get ordered to take the meds though, at least for a few days.
At this point, it does look like a short recovery, if I do my end of the deal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk

I'm leaving Md on the 25th for a ride out west. No points are determined but turn around somewhere in NM. If it were later Montana may be included in the ride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Heal fast Allan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Take it easy..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

Good to see that you're smiling after surgery -- do (most of) what the doctor says and heal well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Catch up on _As The World Turns_ and take 'er easy. Hey how does oneself take a selfie of oneself taking a selfie? 

Here allow me to get you started. Don't skip the commercials they're half the fun . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Just caught up here, dang , sounds like a heck of a time! @Kevin, need somebody to keep the passenger seat warm and split gas cost?????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Just caught up here, dang , sounds like a heck of a time! @Kevin, need somebody to keep the passenger seat warm and split gas cost?????



If I go I think the wife will be going. You would be welcome! She can talk your ear off how much will you charge me to come along?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

Kevin said:


> Catch up on _As The World Turns_ and take 'er easy. Hey how does oneself take a selfie of oneself taking a selfie?
> 
> Here allow me to get you started. Don't skip the commercials they're half the fun . . . .



I took a pic of myself in the mirror and me sitting, Kimmie took the other.
The surgeon himself just called and says I can go right back to work and with what he did on me that I can run the controls in the farm tractor without a problem. I'll take the 2-3 days he recomended though and go play with the CNC and make him a cribboard or something.

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Allan shoulder surgery and the recovery is not light matter. Take care and do all the rehab and regain the strength , I've had 2 surgery's on both and my left will need replacement one day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## winters98

Heal well sir

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

@justallan not a Dr. but from what I've heard the rehan to gain strength and mobility is important.
I have got some time lined up to make it to your shindig my bride Kim, will be along and seems excited about the trip . The only road block at this point is Kim's parents,they both are needing more and more of Kirstie to assist them due to health reasons . I am stoked to be able to arrange the time and get the blessing from my bride so we intend to come calling in June
Again glad the surgery went well and pray the recovery will be as smooth
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Allan, glad to hear surgery went well - hope the healing goes well too - sounds like it won't take long to heal up!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Well, I drove out the ranch today and thanks to Mother Nature, I couldn't have farmed anyhow. I live right near the local airport, which are the buildings you see here. If you look real hard you may be able to see the barn or shop at my house. It's about a third from the top and left side of this pic.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Kevin

That's a recent picture? I ain't coming. Not with that white poison still on the ground.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## justallan

That was an hour ago, but it'll be gone by Monday and by then I'm planning to be farming. The news said the overnight low was 19, but I'm already down to just a t-shirt and hoody.
The Dr. says I can do whatever I feel up to, other than lifting, so today I'm out and about looking at the cows and calves a little and will probably feed tomorrow.
Things are looking good and I'm sure as heck tired of sitting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> Well, I drove out the ranch today and thanks to Mother Nature, I couldn't have farmed anyhow. I live right near the local airport, which are the buildings you see here. If you look real hard you may be able to see the barn or shop at my house. It's about a third from the top and left side of this pic.



I'll hazard a guess then. Based on your picture and description, and me looking at Google earth see if I am in the ballpark....

Here is close to where you took the picture from - maybe a little further back closer to being on the overpass?





Here is your ranch headquarters?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

That would be it. I live a little off of the main ranch and smack dab in the middle of a coal mine basically.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I didn't realize the mine was still active until I just went looking for your sawmill lol. Have they dug up any interesting stuff that you've ever heard about? Not like you have time but I bet theres fossils galore in all that if a fella went looking. Maybe the occasional prehistoric bone . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Alan does Last name of Kessler ring a bell?


----------



## justallan

Kevin said:


> I didn't realize the mine was still active until I just went looking for your sawmill lol. Have they dug up any interesting stuff that you've ever heard about? Not like you have time but I bet theres fossils galore in all that if a fella went looking. Maybe the occasional prehistoric bone . . .



They, nor I, would say a friggin' word if anything was found. We have to many busy bodies around here already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

Mike1950 said:


> Alan does Last name of Kessler ring a bell?


There's one working for the mine, but I don't know him, I don't believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Good to hear you're up and about. Try hard to take it easy with that shoulder bud. Easy to forget it's on the mend, and overdo it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan

Well, I couldn't sit any more and I think I was about to get beat up by Kim, so I went back to work yesterday. The shoulder is plumb fine and I'm definitely finding out what I can't do. LOL
For now I'm mainly just feeding the cows and checking on calves, but did have to change a hydraulic hose on the farm tractor yesterday and that di prove to be tricky.
Today it's trying to snow and I hope it just keeps right on coming down. That moisture is building up my haying bonus.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

Snow. Still. Damn.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

It's just barely trying and won't stick due to the temp outside.


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Snow. Still. Damn.



We are getting some this weekend. Stay South til we give the all clear.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## justallan

Question of the day.......Along with the FBE and burl, is there anyone coming that wants to mill some juniper and russian olive?
At this point in the game I have the one huge FBE burl and 3-4 FBE trees with a bunch of small burls, probably 8-10 juniper ranging from 6- 14" and probably 6 small russian olive logs ranging from 10-14".
I'll be getting more of the burly FBE, just to make sure we have plenty of it on hand, but thought it would be cool to show what these other species looks like fresh sawn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Sounds like you have a good game plan with a well rounded roster . If I get to attend I would be happy to see any and all of the mentioned lumber.
Glad to hear that you are healing well and watching your activity. I really do miss the calving season, lots of work but very rewarding as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

If anyone wants some diamond willow(furniture and waking stick/cane guys), let me know what you want and I'll try to get as much as I can to bring along.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan

norman vandyke said:


> If anyone wanna some diamond willow(furniture and waking stick/cane guys), let me know what you want and I'll try to get as much as I can.


@Norm, I might try to do another walking stick if you have some when you come out. BTW, how are you patching up?
I went back to the doctor yesterday and he says for the most part I'm coming along great. The 3 holes they put in my shoulder are healed up and it's just a matter of slowly getting my full range of motion back without tearing the crap out of things. I don't know how impressed he was when I told him that I went out riding my 4-wheeler the day before, but he says I can do anything that I feel up to.
Out of all of the meds they gave me, I took 2 of the good ones and 3 of the almost as good ones and gave the rest back yesterday. I'm not afraid to say, that was one of my biggest worries about this whole mess. Those things will make you plumb darned happy about laying on your butt and I've got things to do!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> @Norm, I might try to do another walking stick if you have some when you come out. BTW, how are you patching up?
> I went back to the doctor yesterday and he says for the most part I'm coming along great. The 3 holes they put in my shoulder are healed up and it's just a matter of slowly getting my full range of motion back without tearing the crap out of things. I don't know how impressed he was when I told him that I went out riding my 4-wheeler the day before, but he says I can do anything that I feel up to.
> Out of all of the meds they gave me, I took 2 of the good ones and 3 of the almost as good ones and gave the rest back yesterday. I'm not afraid to say, that was one of my biggest worries about this whole mess. Those things will make you plumb darned happy about laying on your butt and I've got things to do!


Progress is slow but some improvement. Doing work conditioning right now to See about getting me into better shape for what I was doing before. I already have a good number of walking stick sized pieces stocked up, so I'll definitely have some for you.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

DaveHawk said:


> Allan shoulder surgery and the recovery is not light matter. Take care and do all the rehab and regain the strength , I've had 2 surgery's on both and my left will need replacement one day.



Seems like there is an epidemic on shoulder surgery here. I am 6 weeks post shoulder surgery and am doing PT 3 times a week. Glad I am as I was really weak coming out of surgery. Like Dave I am headed for a replacement in 3-5 years. Take care @justallan and don't over due it.

Scott

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## norman vandyke

Posted this in the recent finds. Destined for a bandsaw mill... More to come!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

Heck yes! The first thing I thought when I saw it in the bragging section was you should bring it out.


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> Heck yes! The first thing I thought when I saw it in the bragging section was you should bring it out.


Either that or kill about a dozen pen blanks worth of kerf with my chainsaw. Lol


----------



## ripjack13

justallan said:


> Well things went pretty good with surgery today. Bad news is that I may not be able to farm even, I'll tell more in a few days.
> I have to brag on the entire ordeal and all of great folks at the surgery center. They couldn't have treated me better.
> I did pretty much get ordered to take the meds though, at least for a few days.
> At this point, it does look like a short recovery, if I do my end of the deal.
> 
> View attachment 100045
> 
> View attachment 100046
> 
> View attachment 100047



Oh...the ice machine.. that is heaven. Michele wants to use mine it to make Margueritas.


----------



## justallan

@ripjack13, great minds must think alike. That was one of the first discussions for the thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Kevin said:


> I didn't realize the mine was still active until I just went looking for your sawmill lol. Have they dug up any interesting stuff that you've ever heard about? Not like you have time but I bet theres fossils galore in all that if a fella went looking. Maybe the occasional prehistoric bone . . .


@Kevin, a couple weeks ago I was out fixing fence and cutting trees off the fences. I was just kind of day dreaming along as I worked and out of the blue I hear, "How ya doing today?" Well first off, I nearly crapped my pants. Then I see about 40 yards off here's some idiot with a backpack and a GPS out friggin' hiking through one of my pastures out in the middle of absolutely no-where!
Turns out he's looking for old camps, fire circles, bones, Etc. We talked for a couple minutes and he tells me that awhile back they had found a skull and returned it to the natives here, who had some kind of ceremony. I don't believe that he was to impressed when I told him that if I ever found any bones that I was going to bury them.
We do have some rocks though that I keep thinking look like some kind of fossils, but I know exactly zero on what a fossil would look like if I did see one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> @Kevin, a couple weeks ago I was out fixing fence and cutting trees off the fences. I was just kind of day dreaming along as I worked and out of the blue I hear, "How ya doing today?" Well first off, I nearly crapped my pants. Then I see about 40 yards off here's some idiot with a backpack and a GPS out friggin' hiking through one of my pastures out in the middle of absolutely no-where!
> Turns out he's looking for old camps, fire circles, bones, Etc. We talked for a couple minutes and he tells me that awhile back they had found a skull and returned it to the natives here, who had some kind of ceremony. I don't believe that he was to impressed when I told him that if I ever found any bones that I was going to bury them.
> We do have some rocks though that I keep thinking look like some kind of fossils, but I know exactly zero on what a fossil would look like if I did see one.



Next time you run across someone like that tell them you have a secret fossil honey hole but you never have time to hunt it. Describe a location you know well out in the middle of nowhere a hundred miles away.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

I think I accidently already did that. While talking with this guy I didn't even think about the fact that I was working from the neighbors side of the fence and told him right where we were standing and that I'd been fixing that fence twice a year for the past 7+ years. Afterwards I got to thinking that he was looking at his GPS and Myself a bit funny, so either way he got lost or sure as hell doesn't want to be around this idiot out in the middle of nowhere again. Sometimes I do good and don't even know it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> I think I accidently already did that. While talking with this guy I didn't even think about the fact that I was working from the neighbors side of the fence and told him right where we were standing and that I'd been fixing that fence twice a year for the past 7+ years. Afterwards I got to thinking that he was looking at his GPS and Myself a bit funny, so either way he got lost or sure as hell doesn't want to be around this idiot out in the middle of nowhere again. Sometimes I do good and don't even know it!



Or " ya got a gun? The last 2 guys lookin fer bones got trampled by this mean ass bull- WOW it was ugly"


----------



## Kevin

_The last two guys looking for bones found the bones of the two previous bone hunters . . . . _

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man

justallan said:


> @Kevin, a couple weeks ago I was out fixing fence and cutting trees off the fences. I was just kind of day dreaming along as I worked and out of the blue I hear, "How ya doing today?" Well first off, I nearly crapped my pants. Then I see about 40 yards off here's some idiot with a backpack and a GPS out friggin' hiking through one of my pastures out in the middle of absolutely no-where!
> Turns out he's looking for old camps, fire circles, bones, Etc. We talked for a couple minutes and he tells me that awhile back they had found a skull and returned it to the natives here, who had some kind of ceremony. I don't believe that he was to impressed when I told him that if I ever found any bones that I was going to bury them.
> We do have some rocks though that I keep thinking look like some kind of fossils, but I know exactly zero on what a fossil would look like if I did see one.


Sounds like a trespasser to me. Last thing you probably need is people traipsing through your fields. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Might try mentioning that it may be okay to look if permission is obtained first. It works best in my part of the country if done in that order.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## justallan

If that were the case there is no way in the world that they would ever get permission. A person would be insane to invite something like that for the simple reason that if something is found there are organizations that would try to take over your land and at the very least make it so that you couldn't work it or sell it even.
I've heard what the deal is that whoever has the mineral rights that before they open that area for mining they have to let the government in to hunt for stuff as well as environmentalist, plus folks to come in and document the plant and bug life. Then when and if they ever give you your land back it's supposed to be brought back to within like 95% of what it started at.
I'd sure bet a dollar that the taxpayers somehow get to pay for it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> If that were the case there is no way in the world that they would ever get permission. A person would be insane to invite something like that for the simple reason that if something is found there are organizations that would try to take over your land and at the very least make it so that you couldn't work it or sell it even.
> I've heard what the deal is that whoever has the mineral rights that before they open that area for mining they have to let the government in to hunt for stuff as well as environmentalist, plus folks to come in and document the plant and bug life. Then when and if they ever give you your land back it's supposed to be brought back to within like 95% of what it started at.
> I'd sure bet a dollar that the taxpayers somehow get to pay for it.



In a similar vein I have always wondered why people who find buried treasure feel like they have to tell the whole world about it. I would do everything in my power to keep it a secret. Some oceangoing treasure recovery operations are too big to keep secret, but it seems like several times a year you will hear or read about someone who found a cache of old coins worth anywhere from several thousand to even millions of dollars and the first thing they do is tell the newspaper! Like you said, that's just insane.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Kevin said:


> In a similar vein I have always wondered why people who find buried treasure feel like they have to tell the whole world about it. I would do everything in my power to keep it a secret. Some oceangoing treasure recovery operations are too big to keep secret, but it seems like several times a year you will hear or read about someone who found a cache of old coins worth anywhere from several thousand to even millions of dollars and the first thing they do is tell the newspaper! Like you said, that's just insane.


I just heard about that happening in the Mediterranean. Couple Israelis found an old Roman empire treasure and went and called some museum to get it. I'd have kept that a secret and collected it all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Finders Keepers is my code. Now if I find some money or property no matter the value, and I think I have a shot at finding the original owner or the heirs I will try to find them. This is not theory I have done it more than once. Several times in the form of a cashier giving me too much money back. I also advertised a ring in the local classifieds found at a park, and I got a few calls but none could describe it. They were fishing. It wasn't worth much I thought but I figured it might have sentimental value to someone. I got $375 for it from one of the local jewelers so it was probably worth $1000 or more.

The one that I remember the most though was when my ex and me dropped off a couple of rolls of film at a 24 hour photo booth in the parking lot of our local grocer. Remember those those? Some of you are too young. Anyway, we dropped off the rolls and paid. I pulled away and started to put the paper change in my wallet and realized she gave me $19 and change too much. Obviously she had a $20 in the $1 compartment and didn't notice she gave me two 1's and a 20 instead of three 1's and the coin change. I don't know how anyone can make that mistake but hey, you know who works in the 24 hour photo processing booths . . . The people you say _"Bless her little pea-pickin heart_" about.

So I started to pull back around to trade her the errant $20 for the $1 she should have given me. Well my ex started protesting that it was her mistake she should have to pay for it. I wasn't making much money at the time and neither was she, but that turned into our first big fight right there in the car in the parking lot. The short of it is I stopped arguing and pulled back up to the window and gave her the $20 in exchange for a $1. You never witnessed a more appreciative soul. She went on about how it would have come out of her paycheck and she was a single mom and couldn't afford a $20 hit and was working 2 jobs already. She was truly grateful. To me it was just common decency to give the money back. That should have been the thing that told me not to have kids with this woman she is a dud. But of course I love my kids so I don't regret it.

I'm not sharing any of this to try and make myself look like a saint, we all know I have faults. But dishonesty or thievery are not on the list, so when I say I'd keep buried treasure, I mean burioed treasure lost to generations that cannot be found. Not hard working people who need that lost money.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

justallan said:


> If that were the case there is no way in the world that they would ever get permission. A person would be insane to invite something like that for the simple reason that if something is found there are organizations that would try to take over your land and at the very least make it so that you couldn't work it or sell it even.
> I've heard what the deal is that whoever has the mineral rights that before they open that area for mining they have to let the government in to hunt for stuff as well as environmentalist, plus folks to come in and document the plant and bug life. Then when and if they ever give you your land back it's supposed to be brought back to within like 95% of what it started at.
> I'd sure bet a dollar that the taxpayers somehow get to pay for it.



Back in the early 90s I was hired to manage a smallish rural water system in central ND, smallish being about a $14 million dollar project, 500+ miles of waterline scattered over 2 counties, about 400 connections including 3 small communities. I was employed by the Engineering Firm as a "project observer" until the system was completed and went on line. The Environmental Impact Study, and the Historical Impact Study were required on every inch of ground we disturbed, and were frequently a pain in the ass.

The farmer who owns the land has every right to disturb the land as he sees fit, he can plow up anything. More than once I had farmers offer to turn virgin soil to avoid the potential of finding historical artifacts. The local college usually provided geology students for a reasonable fee, so they were typically used to walk the proposed pipe route. They weren't bright enough to figure out the lead observer would schedule them for days with high winds forecast, and put them out walking into the wind, in critical areas.

Most of their observations were classic Teepee rings, occasional arrowhead that sort of thing, however there were a few that were real doozies! I think topping the list amongst those was a rock pile on the edge of a farmers field. The historical study stated "The rock pile appears to be in the shape of an animal; while this may be coincidence, it should be avoided just in case it does hold historical value."

Well somewhere along the way there, the barbwire fence buried in the rock pile should have maybe been a clue that it wasn't real historical, and it was coincidence that the farmer dumped those rocks in that configuration with his rock picker. But, NO...

While we were working on the water system, the Engineering Firm had a highway project that was held up nearly a year while the historical yo-yos excavated part of an abandoned farm yard, and an outhouse pit, and sifted through every last ounce of bat guana looking for anything of significant historical value. The engineering firm argued extensively that the outhouse held no significant value, the delays in the project were not warranted, and the Historical Society should be held liable for the cost of project delays if they wanted to sift through bat guana. The Highway Department didn't want to reroute the road, slough immediately adjacent prevented minor changes to the route, they didn't want to go through all the hassle of purchasing land, getting permits, and all else to move it around the slough. Historical Society spent pretty much the entire construction season (_almost 6 months_) digging up the outhouse pit; before the contractor could get back and finish that small piece of road, they were shut down for the year by winter weather. It was in fact, the following construction season before that half mile of highway was complete, over an outhouse!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Every once in a while I get to run my metal detector over some old sites and I always try to make sure the owner gets a pick if I find something interesting. One place I found 3 Morgan dollars and a bunch of small stuff. The property owner was flabbergasted when I insisted the dollars were his. Apparently nobody else who ever hunted the land ever brought anything to him. Just for that he insisted I keep them, he just wanted some of the pennies and nickels plus he gave permission to hunt another piece he owns that had a cabin on it from the 1860's. Hoping to get there before the end of summer but it's a 6 mile hike from the nearest access unless I've got a rock crawler.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Spinartist

Can I bring my girlfriend?? She has a burl growing next to her mouth!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## justallan

@Spinartist by chance does your girlfriend have a twin sister? Bring them both!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

It was looking almost certain that I wasn't going to be able to make it, until about 40 minutes ago.....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> It was looking almost certain that I wasn't going to be able to make it, until about 40 minutes ago.....


No worries, your wife would never let you go!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

Another small addition for carving up at the BBQ.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> Another small addition for carving up at the BBQ.
> 
> View attachment 105163
> 
> View attachment 105164
> 
> View attachment 105162


----------



## justallan

I had to break down and pay a kid to come out and help move some logs, so figured I'd just have him help with this burl. I'm not super excited over the colors, but there's going to be some eyes in it.


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> I had to break down and pay a kid to come out and help move some logs, so figured I'd just have him help with this burl. I'm not super excited over the colors, but there's going to be some eyes in it.


Lack of color is awesome for dyeing!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

justallan said:


> I had to break down and pay a kid to come out and help move some logs, so figured I'd just have him help with this burl. I'm not super excited over the colors, but there's going to be some eyes in it.



Agree with Norman - lack of color is great for dyeing. If you end up with some white, or nearly white/cream with lots of eyes, I'd be up for buying or trading for some.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Found a couple more for the get together.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## norman vandyke

I think this will be the last one I take along to the bbq. Took it all out of me. 24" across and 16"+ thick.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## justallan

Man Norm, you've been coming up with some nice stuff. Feel free to bring all that you want, I've been slacking.
We pretty much finished branding yesterday and now I can spend evenings rounding up some burls. I still have a few tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> Man Norm, you've been coming up with some nice stuff. Feel free to bring all that you want, I've been slacking.
> We pretty much finished branding yesterday and now I can spend evenings rounding up some burls. I still have a few tricks up my sleeve.


I feel like I lucked out with that last one. Only about three inches were sticking out of the ground. I kept digging and the burl just kept going. What I didn't realise was that it was in an area that frequently gets flooded and I don't really look for burls there because they all seemed too small. Going to be digging there in the future, I do believe...definitely some good potential.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

I guess it's about time to start getting a final headcount for the Burls and BBQ get together. If anyone wants to just show up at the last minute then that's cool too.
The official date is June 25-26 (2016)
I'm located in Colstrip Montana which is about 100 SE of Billings.
You don't need to bring a thing, but if you have something that needs sawn feel free to bring it.
It's basically going to be a chance to see this end of all the fun, a chance to share our knowledge and some BBQ and socializing.
I'll beg Kimmie into making a potato salad and I'll BBQ some elk steaks and deer steaks, I'll have plenty of water, sodas and tea. We also have 3 restaurants in town for breakfast. (I drink coffee)
Right now I have a huge burl which I think will be the main attraction, 3-4 burled up trees and a couple single burls, but plan to get more. I also have 4-5 medium sized Russian Olive logs from 5-12' and a decent pile of juniper logs.
Norm, is bringing what looks to be some great burls that's going to bring some excitement for sure. Thanks Norm
If anyone needs more info right now, please feel free to give me a holler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I am in the I do not know category. Probably will be able to say Yes/No In a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I'm in the Wish Like Hell I Could catagory. Sounds like an incredible time! Tony


----------



## norman vandyke

Just couldn't resist. Too easy to get.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## justallan

Bring them all, Norm. Those RO burls you find are sweet. If need be I can probably make a trip to Billings to get it here.


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> Bring them all, Norm. Those RO burls you find are sweet. If need be I can probably make a trip to Billings to get it here.


I think I can handle it. Biggest problem will be squeezing them all into the car if I go hunting for more. As you know, I'm an addict, so "if" actually means when. Lol! If need be, I'll strap a few to the roof. Right now though, I have plenty of space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

I also have a piece of green ash crotch I need cut into a board or two. Not big by any means and I only have one side of the crotch but the figure I see from the torn crotch side looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Bring it.


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> Bring it.


It shall be done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Ok, so I was bored. That big one took me a few hours total to get dug up and cut those pesky roots off.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

I really thought I'd be able to come but I have way too much to do especially squeezing in getting ready for SWAT, and don't even have any logs to bring so would be a fruitless trip as far as barter is comcerned. It's just too far and would take too much time oit of my cramled schedule. Y'all have fun I'll look at the pictures and be jealous from afar.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

norman vandyke said:


> Ok, so I was bored. That big one took me a few hours total to get dug up and cut those pesky roots off.View attachment 106097 View attachment 106098



AAAA I think I lost that big one, Norm, Thanks for finding it for me...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## norman vandyke

@justallan is there, at your place big enough chunk of russian olive log that I can get a book matched set 2-1/2" thick that will total 2' wide and 6' long together? If so, I'd definitely like to trade some burl for them when we cut them up.


----------



## justallan

I'm sure I have something that can be cut down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> I'm sure I have something that can be cut down


If not pine or fir would do just fine. Thanks!


----------



## justallan

I have bunches of pine that is dry already, but it's only 2" thick.


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> I have bunches of pine that is dry already, but it's only 2" thick.


Dang. 2" would probably work since it's dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

norman vandyke said:


> @justallan is there, at your place big enough chunk of russian olive log that I can get a book matched set 2-1/2" thick that will total 2' wide and 6' long together? If so, I'd definitely like to trade some burl for them when we cut them up.



i have some tulip poplar that is about 2' wide and 2+ thick and 8' long


----------



## justallan

WELL CRAP!!!!
Due to a lack of planning better on my part, everything has pretty much fallen apart on the BBQ and I'm going to cancel it until a future date. I would like to plan for another in the future and at that time will ask to make sure there aren't any giant shows going on. LOL
I held out until there were just 3 of us, then the boss asked me to start cutting hay Monday after next. I could have still taken the days off, but this ranch and especially my boss have treated me very, very well and I need to return that to them. By sitting in my swather and making sure everything else is working, I save this ranch probably $10,000 a day. Plus they hand me a very generous bonus just for haying.
Norm and I will still get together and tease the heck out of you all with pics when we start chopping stuff up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> WELL CRAP!!!!
> Due to a lack of planning better on my part, everything has pretty much fallen apart on the BBQ and I'm going to cancel it until a future date. I would like to plan for another in the future and at that time will ask to make sure there aren't any giant shows going on. LOL
> I held out until there were just 3 of us, then the boss asked me to start cutting hay Monday after next. I could have still taken the days off, but this ranch and especially my boss have treated me very, very well and I need to return that to them. By sitting in my swather and making sure everything else is working, I save this ranch probably $10,000 a day. Plus they hand me a very generous bonus just for haying.
> Norm and I will still get together and tease the heck out of you all with pics when we start chopping stuff up.



Make sure to let me know when norm and you get together- I may slide over for a day.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Sorry to hear that is not going to happen. I know that life sure has gotten busy for me and as it seems for many others as well. @justallan thanks so much for making the efforts to bring us all together, it sure would have been fun and now that it may be rescheduled I have another shot at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Another one for the guys going to SWAT to drool over as we slice it up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

norman vandyke said:


> Another one for the guys going to SWAT to drool over as we slice it up!View attachment 106501 View attachment 106502




Going to have to rename you Norm- "Digger" Nice burls. I want some.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## norman vandyke

norman vandyke said:


> Another one for the guys going to SWAT to drool over as we slice it up!View attachment 106501 View attachment 106502


I think I'm to the point where if I get any more of these I'll have to start strapping them to the roof of my car. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## norman vandyke

Mike1950 said:


> Going to have to rename you Norm- "Digger" Nice burls. I want some.....


Let me know if you swing through Billings. We can certainly work out a deal. Gonna be some big slabs coming off these that I'll probably be able to squeeze into a game box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Mike1950 said:


> Going to have to rename you Norm- "Digger" Nice burls. I want some.....


Took 2 hours of digging and chipping away roots to get that one up.


----------



## Mike1950

Pm coming


----------



## Tony

Sorry to hear it fell apart Allan, that sucks. Maybe you'll postpone it enough that I could make it. Not sure how many decades in the future it needs to be, but we'll see when you post a date! Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

Tony said:


> Sorry to hear it fell apart Allan, that sucks. Maybe you'll postpone it enough that I could make it. Not sure how many decades in the future it needs to be, but we'll see when you post a date! Tony


The biggest problem is that I have such a small window to plan much around my duties on the ranch. About the only times I have where the weather is tolerable is right now and after I get done haying. The problem with after haying is that the chance that I'll be fighting fires goes up drastically.
We'll figure something out.
I do think it would be great to have a get together "somewhere" though. I feel meeting each other and sharing what we do would greatly benefit all of us and would be a great time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

Glad I didn't firm up my reservation with the B&B I had reserved! Sorry to hear it didn't work out Allen. I would suggest you find a site nearby if you want to try this again where people can be guaranteed a place to meet and swap and run a mill if someone brings one in case your ranch duties prevent you from participating and also prevent people from gathering at the primary place on your ranch - people can't take vacation time off work and make serious commitments if they think it can fall through at the last minute. Is there a place nearby that people can congregate if you had to cancel again? That way if you can't be involved because of ranch duties, people would still be able to drive out knowing they have a place to congregate and horse trade with everyone else even if you cannot be involved.

Might not be feasible just trying to brainstorm with you on how to plan it where folks can have the confidence they need to make plans.


----------



## Tony

It would be awesome if we could find a place as central as possible and just get as many people as possible together. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

We can do it here next year. I was going to do it this summer but saw late last year it wasn't going to happen. Probably better to do it next fall for those northerners that can make it down - too hot for them in the summer. A central place would be cool too but I'm going to do a southern chapter meeting at my place next year.

No one is actually going to be invited mind you, but I will post pictures of me milling FBE & eating smoked brisket & drinking beer during the festivities so everyone can enjoy in my fun too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

If you do it I'll surely be there and bring some edible goodies along! (Oh, and maybe some wood too. ) Tony


----------



## justallan

Kevin said:


> Glad I didn't firm up my reservation with the B&B I had reserved! Sorry to hear it didn't work out Allen. I would suggest you find a site nearby if you want to try this again where people can be guaranteed a place to meet and swap and run a mill if someone brings one in case your ranch duties prevent you from participating and also prevent people from gathering at the primary place on your ranch - people can't take vacation time off work and make serious commitments if they think it can fall through at the last minute. Is there a place nearby that people can congregate if you had to cancel again? That way if you can't be involved because of ranch duties, people would still be able to drive out knowing they have a place to congregate and horse trade with everyone else even if you cannot be involved.
> 
> Might not be feasible just trying to brainstorm with you on how to plan it where folks can have the confidence they need to make plans.



I think you've mis-read something @Kevin, (or quite possibly I've left out some info ). I could still have this get together. As far as my boss knows I am still taking those days off, I haven't even told him yet that I'm going to work.
I contacted those that had showed interest in coming and asked in this post a week or so ago who was showing up with no good news.
I finally canceled it because it was down to Norm, myself and a strong maybe. I contacted the "strong maybe" and asked for a guarantee to show and he even said to go ahead and cancel.
Norm is cool with coming out this Sunday instead and we'll be posting pics of the treasures we find in our burls.
Heck, I almost feel like I owe Norm money for letting me bump the date up a week. I make right at $100 a day bonus for sitting in the swather and making sure the other equipment is moving and working right, plus I saved another $100 on not having the cleaning lady come out.
I do feel I set the date in a bad time for folks, but want you all to know that I held out to the very end and if a single person could have guaranteed to show, it would have happened when it was supposed to.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Kevin

Sorry for my misunderstanding Allan. BTW I am coming.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

What Allan said above is true- I was the last one hanging. I thought I could combine it with a trip I have planned anyhow but cannot start on that trip as soon as I thought. I will be stopping by-soon. I love the opportunity to meet another Wb'ite and to see the country side. Wood is a bonus. I know for me - even though I am retired it is very hard to plan around kids and grandkids- 86 yr old mother and multiple other duties. And I am sure it is even more difficult for those working... and to add there are probably a few spouses that do not see a day with a noisy mill, men and sawdust on the top of their to do list soon................

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> I think you've mis-read something @Kevin, (or quite possibly I've left out some info ). I could still have this get together. As far as my boss knows I am still taking those days off, I haven't even told him yet that I'm going to work.
> I contacted those that had showed interest in coming and asked in this post a week or so ago who was showing up with no good news.
> I finally canceled it because it was down to Norm, myself and a strong maybe. I contacted the "strong maybe" and asked for a guarantee to show and he even said to go ahead and cancel.
> Norm is cool with coming out this Sunday instead and we'll be posting pics of the treasures we find in our burls.
> Heck, I almost feel like I owe Norm money for letting me bump the date up a week. I make right at $100 a day bonus for sitting in the swather and making sure the other equipment is moving and working right, plus I saved another $100 on not having the cleaning lady come out.
> I do feel I set the date in a bad time for folks, but want you all to know that I held out to the very end and if a single person could have guaranteed to show, it would have happened when it was supposed to.


You don't me a thing Allan. I'm only a couple hours away from you, so not nearly as much planning needs to into this for myself. I'm just happy to be able to share the fruits of my labor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan

Kevin said:


> Sorry for my misunderstanding Allan. BTW I am coming.



Come on up. I'll give you a block of wood and my pocket knife and you can sit jump seat in the swather and enjoy the A/C, better yet for a small donation I'd be so good as to LET you rake for us.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Sounds like a good plan Allan.

I am going to have to look swather up though, I thought it was an implement but sounds like you're using it as if it's the cab portion of a tractor; off to Merriam-Webster . . .


----------



## Kevin

Looks like it can be either. 



 

Learned something already today - time to go back to bed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

It's basically a giant reel type lawn mower. The one I use has a 16' cutting path, closed cab with A/C, AM/FM/CD player that I'll have my XM radio thingy hooked to. Mine doesn't have a fridge, but I have a 12 volt cooler.
When I get comfortable with how the tractors (and people) are running, I put on a pair of cut-offs and try to get a bit of sun on my chicken legs.
I find with any amount of time in equipment you have to have XM radio and two coolers, one for cold drinks and your lunch, the other just for snacks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

Here's about what mine looks like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

I love raking hay... Wish I could get away and join you out there Allan! Everyone thinks it looks like work, so they leave you the hell alone. And, long as you have decent equipment, there really isn't anything to it but going round and round in circles.

Stopped one night and offered the neighbor a beer while he was raking, and he said he didn't have time, had rain on the way. Told him to go get on his bailer, I'd rake for him. Got done, and got back to the farm just as the bottom fell out. We were sittin' in the shop sippin a beer and watching it rain when he asked me if I wanted to help him with the rest of it. I told him, "Sure!" He laughed, said... "I'm knocking down another 880 acres of CRP, you sure about that." Told him I didn't care, to keep the fridge full of beer. A week or so and 3800 round bales later, we had it all wrapped up. Had a blast! Aside from replacing a few rake teeth, a few sickle sections, one master link flying apart on the stack mover, and a broken bolt on the loader, we never had a break down of any nature in two years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## justallan

I can say for darned sure that I like haying more than fencing or fighting fire in the warm months.
I'd rather be left alone in a shop and enjoy every bit of my job, but I do enjoy farming and haying. The good side of that is all the wanna-be cowboys, guys riding the bosses leg and the younger guys don't like it, mainly because of the hours. All of my life I've firmly believed in finding a vital part of any business that most folks don't care for and learn to excel at it and I would always have a job, so far that has worked pretty good.
There will be a day that I don't want to beat myself up as much and sitting in a tractor looks like a nice easy alternative.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's nice n breezy yet warm over here. My farmer buddy was haying the past few days. He saw me watching em on my front porch, drove around the rockwall and parked in front of my house...by the time he parked I had a beer ready for him....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, the first 2 - 3 days the buddy kept the fridge full of Bud, along about the 4 th. day it was full of Keystone Light. I asked what was up with that? He said he couldn't afford to keep me in Budweiser on that rake 10 or more hours a day, he'd be better off payin me wages and lettin me buy my own beer!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## norman vandyke

Car loaded, just a couple days to wait now...can you tell the rear suspension is under a little pressure? Lol

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

norman vandyke said:


> Car loaded, just a couple days to wait now...can you tell the rear suspension is under a little pressure? LolView attachment 106795 View attachment 106796 View attachment 106797 View attachment 106798



OH My!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, the first 2 - 3 days the buddy kept the fridge full of Bud, along about the 4 th. day it was full of Keystone Light. I asked what was up with that? He said he couldn't afford to keep me in Budweiser on that rake 10 or more hours a day, he'd be better off payin me wages and lettin me buy my own beer!!



Farmers around here all drink bush beer. Keystone is yukky and bitter.
I like yuengling, magic hat, shiner bock...


----------



## ripjack13

norman vandyke said:


> Car loaded, just a couple days to wait now...can you tell the rear suspension is under a little pressure? LolView attachment 106795 View attachment 106796 View attachment 106797 View attachment 106798



There's the Norm we all know!! That's classic right there. You're awesome man....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> Farmers around here all drink bush beer. Keystone is yukky and bitter.
> I like yuengling, magic hat, shiner bock...


I really miss when Pabst wasn't hipster beer. It was sup much cheaper...


----------



## ripjack13

Norm, you need to make some decals for your car, the burl stick family...


----------



## ripjack13

Can you drive in the HOV lane ?


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> Can you drive in the HOV lane ?


Hahaha! Those don't exist in Montana. No city big enough to warrant their existence.


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

norman vandyke said:


> Hahaha! Those don't exist in Montana. No city big enough to warrant their existence.



That one was from the mrs. I showed her your car. I do almost the same thing with her jeep liberty....lol


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> That one was from the mrs. I showed her your car. I do almost the same thing with her jeep liberty....lol


I need a rack to put on top, so I can actually put people in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Norm that right there speaks volumes about your dedication to wood. You're our hero. But I had to rename your wagon so you make it in one piece . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

What is the name?


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> What is the name?


My wife used to call it Gigantor when she drive it around. Funny name for a small car.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Norm, those burls in your car reminded me of the scene in Joe Dirt where he takes his 'meteor' in to have it appraised!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Norm, those burls in your car reminded me of the scene in Joe Dirt where he takes his 'meteor' in to have it appraised!



Then again

http://cabotgun.com/2015/12/cabot-meteorite-pistol-set/

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## norman vandyke

DKMD said:


> Norm, those burls in your car reminded me of the scene in Joe Dirt where he takes his 'meteor' in to have it appraised!


Haha! That's actually how I got the big burls to my car! A real PITA! Wagon wanted to tip over constantly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> Then again
> 
> http://cabotgun.com/2015/12/cabot-meteorite-pistol-set/



Here's the finished set:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

Wha Wha Wha WHAT??!!??


----------



## Mike1950

If you notice at the bottom there is application for buying one of them- Probably only @DKMD And @SENC are filling it out..... ................

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

@norman vandyke My goodness man, you need to get one of the little HF trailers. We'll be having some fun for darned sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> @norman vandyke My goodness man, you need to get one of the little HF trailers. We'll be having some fun for darned sure.


Haha! Need to install a hitch too! Some of that is probably going to be falling out the back when I leave your place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> What is the name?



None of you are observant enough to know.


----------



## norman vandyke

Kevin said:


> None of you are observant enough to know.


I feel like I should know but apparently I too am not observant enough.


----------



## Kevin

norman vandyke said:


> I feel like I should know but apparently I too am not observant enough.



I can't argue with that.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> None of you are observant enough to know.


Observe this suckah!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan

OH BOY!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> OH BOY!
> 
> View attachment 106828
> 
> View attachment 106831
> 
> View attachment 106833
> 
> View attachment 106834
> 
> View attachment 106835


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> OH BOY!
> 
> View attachment 106828
> 
> View attachment 106831
> 
> View attachment 106833
> 
> View attachment 106834
> 
> View attachment 106835




YOWSERSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Observe this suckah!



To add to that

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> None of you are observant enough to know.



My guess is he added the UN- to limited. He is good with pullin levers and Sh!t

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

This one in the last pics of mine is my main attraction piece.
It'll have to be split in half just to fit on the mill, plus we'll have to use the hydraulics on the truck to pick it up.
It's about 4' diameter and maybe 20-24" tall after I finish trimming it.
The last 2 pics are from the inside and although my crappy pics don't show it well at all the red comes all the way to the inside of the hollowed out center of it after I pressure washed it. That's a first for me. I wasn't really expecting red, but I'll sure as heck take it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> This one in the last pics of mine is my main attraction piece.
> It'll have to be split in half just to fit on the mill, plus we'll have to use the hydraulics on the truck to pick it up.
> It's about 4' diameter and maybe 20-24" tall after I finish trimming it.
> The last 2 pics are from the inside and although my crappy pics don't show it well at all the red comes all the way to the inside of the hollowed out center of it after I pressure washed it. That's a first for me. I wasn't really expecting red, but I'll sure as heck take it.


Will your mill take all that at once?


----------



## justallan

norman vandyke said:


> Will your mill take all that at once?


It's supposed to be able to cut 30"wide and 30" tall logs, but that would be tight. I think if we split it in half and lay the flat side down it will be close. I'll need to saw off the tree section sticking out first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> If you notice at the bottom there is application for buying one of them- Probably only @DKMD And @SENC are filling it out..... ................


Yes, Doc is making application to acquire a gift for his favorite administrator.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

SENC said:


> Yes, Doc is making application to acquire a gift for his favorite administrator.



So hard to pick a favorite...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> My guess is he added the UN- to limited. He is good with pullin levers and Sh!t

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Mike1950 said:


> My guess is he added the UN- to limited. He is good with pullin levers and Sh!t


So far that car doesn't seem to have limits. The burls, sadly will run out in my spot eventually.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

Holy Burly Rooty Ball !!!!!!!!!


----------



## justallan

Well Norm showed up at about 6:30 and we got after it. We went straight through until about 2 "oh crap I'm wore the heck out" o-clock.
What came out of Norms car.



 

Norms car kind of packed before heading back to Billings.



 
Some of the fun going on.



 



 



 



 
Now, I'm going to take a nap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## norman vandyke

I took one picture and them forgot to keep taking them with my own phone. Here's the one I took and some of the slabs cut in the back of my car.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## justallan

There must be a mess of pics on the camera because my phone only had 11 on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> There must be a mess of pics on the camera because my phone only had 11 on it.


Yeah, I took quite a few On your camera.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

What thickness did you guys mill that stuff at?


----------



## norman vandyke

woodtickgreg said:


> What thickness did you guys mill that stuff at?


I can't speak for Allan but I got 3/4", 1.5", 3" and a few bowl blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

I cut mine at 1,2,3 and 5", so figure an 1/8th" less than those numbers.
The big burl I've been bragging on did yield a fair amount of white burl and I'm pretty pleased with what I got out of it. Norm gifted me a real nice burl, plus a couple beautiful slabs for crib boards.
We skipped a couple burled up trees of mine, all of the juniper and all but one of the russian olive logs due to time and me getting tired, plus I still have some that I'll chunk up with the chainsaw and process on the bandsaw when I have time, but we did get all of the primo stuff cut.
I'll say this for darned sure, if you folks get a chance to get some of the russian olive burl from Norm, DO IT! That stuff is incredible.
The weather was perfect with a slight breeze and didn't warm up until about the time we quit. Overall it was a great day with some friggin' awesome wood to saw up and great company.
@norman vandyke, feel free to come out any time.









This one was to wide to clamp, but luckily is was heavy enough that I didn't have to use them anyway.












I suppose I should have cleaned these off before pics, but it's still some darned nice stuff.








Norms car after we re-organized it a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Guy's


----------



## Sprung

Looks like a great time was had by the two of you! And some fantastic wood was cut too!



justallan said:


> View attachment 106965
> 
> View attachment 106966



Now that's the kind of stuff I've been keeping an eye out for! If you feel like selling some or trading for finished items, let me know - I'm interested.


----------



## justallan

I probably won't be doing much until after I'm done cutting hay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Looks like a great time and y'all ended up with awesome wood! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## norman vandyke

Still giddy about my trip to Colstrip. I never get over how awesome it is to operate a sawmill. So much less wood wasted. So much easier to cut. I even got a few pieces bound for gun stock blanks. Just hoping they don't move too much.

And OMG Allan's box elder!!! Show stopper. Gorgeous white with occasional flecks of red and even some orange. Couldn't believe how amazing it was. Then, I got to see his new cnc router. Wow... That has to be the coolest thing I've ever seen. I wonder if a person could hook a 3D mapper to the computer and make exact copies of things like gun stocks or even people.

Very fruitful trip. Wish more people could have been there. It was a blast but slopping green sealer on all that stuff was a real pain. Knowing that pen blank sized burl doesn't tend to check, I cut about half of it around there or a little bigger just ship I wouldn't have to seal it. Lol! So glad to have @justallan so close by. With a kid at home it can be difficult to get the time to get there but I think I see at least one more trip out this year. I got the burl bug.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> I cut mine at 1,2,3 and 5", so figure an 1/8th" less than those numbers.
> The big burl I've been bragging on did yield a fair amount of white burl and I'm pretty pleased with what I got out of it. Norm gifted me a real nice burl, plus a couple beautiful slabs for crib boards.
> We skipped a couple burled up trees of mine, all of the juniper and all but one of the russian olive logs due to time and me getting tired, plus I still have some that I'll chunk up with the chainsaw and process on the bandsaw when I have time, but we did get all of the primo stuff cut.
> I'll say this for darned sure, if you folks get a chance to get some of the russian olive burl from Norm, DO IT! That stuff is incredible.
> The weather was perfect with a slight breeze and didn't warm up until about the time we quit. Overall it was a great day with some friggin' awesome wood to saw up and great company.
> @norman vandyke, feel free to come out any time.
> 
> View attachment 106961
> 
> View attachment 106967
> 
> This one was to wide to clamp, but luckily is was heavy enough that I didn't have to use them anyway.
> View attachment 106962
> 
> View attachment 106963
> 
> View attachment 106964
> 
> I suppose I should have cleaned these off before pics, but it's still some darned nice stuff.
> View attachment 106965
> 
> View attachment 106966
> 
> Norms car after we re-organized it a bit.View attachment 106968


From that angle, the BEB looks bigger than you Allan! Actually, I think it was. Definitely weighed more. Haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

@norman vandyke I have a 4th axis attachment for the CNC and can do gun stocks, totem poles and lots of different 3D stuff. I would have to either buy the program for each make and model gunstock or buy the more expensive drawing program. Either way is pretty far off unless I can find some cheap or free programs.


----------



## Strider

Should I consider this meeting a welcoming committee?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

If you end up in this end of the state we'll put you to work also.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> None of you are observant enough to know.


Idk how come I never got this notification, but yes.....I figured it out. Usually you make things obvious and stand out out. But this, this was a subtle good one...
UNlimited...


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Idk how come I never got this notification, but yes.....I figured it out. Usually you make things obvious and stand out out. But this, this was a subtle good one...
> UNlimited...



Marc, we gotta find something for you to do man. Have you ever thought about taking up woodworking?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Marc, we gotta find something for you to do man. Have you ever thought about taking up woodworking?



Is that where you make stuff out of trees?


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Is that where you make stuff out of trees?



No, you make stuff out of wood which is why it is called _wood_working instead of _tree_working, but that stuff does come from trees.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen

@justallan 
I really wanted to come your meet up and avoided following this post because I just knew that what it would make me feel. Today I felt I was strong enough to take a look. I was not that strong. Seems you had a blast and the wood was wonderful some day and I hope it is not too far away I will make the trip got to meet you see that vast ranch and drool little on that box elder. Some crazy wood that you and @norman vandyke have acquired. Keep the pictures coming it hurts soooo good
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## norman vandyke

@justallan looking through here and can't wait to come up again. I think I'll borrowing my sister's truck or renting one next time I come out. The outback crapped out on me and now I'm driving a Volvo.  Not good for hauling burl at all. We should start getting a day in mind for next get together. I have a few crotches gathered and a big burl out of the ground(weighs around 400 pounds at least and perfect for cutting slabs for a coffee table with a built-in cribbage board). I need to build some proper ramps for loading into a truck to get it home though... I did figure out how to get it to the parking lot! Going to use a sled. Should slide pretty good on all this snow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

norman vandyke said:


> @justallan looking through here and can't wait to come up again. I think I'll borrowing my sister's truck or renting one next time I come out. The outback crapped out on me and now I'm driving a Volvo.  Not good for hauling burl at all. We should start getting a day in mind for next get together. I have a few crotches gathered and a* big burl out of the ground(weighs around 400 pounds at least* and perfect for cutting slabs for a coffee table with a built-in cribbage board). I need to build some proper ramps for loading into a truck to get it home though... I did figure out how to get it to the parking lot! Going to use a sled. Should slide pretty good on all this snow.



Lawn mower trailer... low to the ground, sheet of plywood in the bottom of trailer, back up to snow bank, slide her right in on the sled. Even the little 4x8 models are rated 1000 lbs. load capacity. Only 8 inches off the ground, easy enough to slide or roll off gently if you have to; my 4x8 has one bolt to pull on the tongue and the bed will tilt. Sled would slide right off, pull away, and bolt it back up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

@norman vandyke, Yup we definitely have to do a get together, possibly with better timing for others to come also. I have trees to bring home, it's just a matter of getting to them. I have 4 trees that I can drive right to that I have offered 2 different co-workers $200 to get for me, evidently people don't like free money. I can find a couple school kids to work for a day if I have to. Plus I have some nice trees that are in my pastures that will be coming home with me just as quick as it either freezes again or dries out in a few months.
If you want to come out just give me a holler a week or so ahead of time. Possibly @David Van Asperen can make the trip as well?
Keep in touch.


----------



## David Van Asperen

Wow that would be fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> @norman vandyke, Yup we definitely have to do a get together, possibly with better timing for others to come also. I have trees to bring home, it's just a matter of getting to them. I have 4 trees that I can drive right to that I have offered 2 different co-workers $200 to get for me, evidently people don't like free money. I can find a couple school kids to work for a day if I have to. Plus I have some nice trees that are in my pastures that will be coming home with me just as quick as it either freezes again or dries out in a few months.
> If you want to come out just give me a holler a week or so ahead of time. Possibly @David Van Asperen can make the trip as well?
> Keep in touch.


I'll be sure to bring up less this time for cutting just so we have time to go get some trees brought in. It'd be nice to see some other fellas from WB there too. So far, you're the only one I've met. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

norman vandyke said:


> I'll be sure to bring up less this time for cutting just so we have time to go get some trees brought in. It'd be nice to see some other fellas from WB there too. So far, you're the only one I've met. Lol


You guys live sorta remote from rest of planet. I would like to get over there again. Sorta far when roads are good and right now. No way.... ugly here this morning, ice on everything

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> You guys live sorta remote from rest of planet. I would like to get over there again. Sorta far when roads are good and right now. No way.... ugly here this morning, ice on everything



Road trip!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan

norman vandyke said:


> I'll be sure to bring up less this time for cutting just so we have time to go get some trees brought in. It'd be nice to see some other fellas from WB there too. So far, you're the only one I've met. Lol


I think the best plan would be for me to get some trees to the house. (or take the mill to the trees) Due to folks having to travel getting trees in would burn up a bunch of time and take away from the real fun. Now if you're just bored and want to come out on Sundays......... Come to think of it, I still need to sharpen blades from the last time. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

Mike1950 said:


> You guys live sorta remote from rest of planet. I would like to get over there again. Sorta far when roads are good and right now. No way.... ugly here this morning, ice on everything


Other than yesterday and today the roads have been awful around here. Put it this way, these roads have been so bad.......I wouldn't drive from here to Billings for a funeral unless they put up a buffet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> Other than yesterday and today the roads have been awful around here. Put it this way, these roads have been so bad.......I wouldn't drive from here to Billings for a funeral unless they put up a buffet.


We have had either 30 and lots of snow or single digits. Roads have been bad. Today ice in morning then rain. Normally we get snow then it warms up and rains. Supposed to be warm for a few. I am all for above freezing. Take care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

